# Larch Mountain HC/OUCH event report.



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Sunday, the Larch Mountain HC, near Portland. 16.x miles and 3800' elevation gain, run in time trial format.

http://www.consystency.net/obra/ouch/

Larch Mt. is a very popular climb for Portland area bikers, often combined with a turn up the Scenic Gorge Hwy. Larch is on the west end of the Gorge and the veiws from the top are quite spectacular. The ride goes through old growth very thick forest and is quite shaded for hot days. The descent can be really cold.

Sunday, the conditions were perfect. Cloudy and muggy with just a trace of east wind. Fast time of the day was 57:58! That's Cookin!.. 107 finishers.

I was happy with my ride. At the finish, I felt like I could have gone harder..but I didn't want to 'crack' so I went a bit conservatively (it turns out) I did remove 1:17 seconds off my time up Larch during last year's Oregon Uphill Challenge (OUCH!),. so perhaps my on-going quest to improve my climbing is paying off..I still will never be a "Climber", but perhaps I won't always be the "Lantern Rouge" the red light at the back of the group.

Anyhow, fun day, good organization, excellent hill course. 

Don Hanson


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

got pics?


----------



## Yoyodene (Feb 23, 2005)

O.U.C.H. is right. Great course and a well run ride. This was my first "official" race of teh year, I use the climb as a "fitness barometer" of sorts. I figured riding with all the racers would give me extra motivation - or be demoralizing as hell  - so I have to confess I was exploiting the ride for my own agenda.

I've really been training hard this year and I think it's paying off. I took 25 pounds off me, 8 pounds off the bike, I even shaved my legs... and 13 minutes off last years time up Larch. I even finished in the top 20 of my category (out of 30).

Don is too modest - he was blazing up that hill. Finished in the top three of his age group. I don't want to give away his age...but I'm just hoping I can be near as fast at that age!


----------

